# John Deere 5575



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, thinking of picking up a skid steer for loading salt and mulch during summer. A friend has a john deere 5575 for sale that looks in decent shape. All new hydraulic lines (hard lines and flex), only 800 hours. I believe its a late 90's machine. Curious of what to look for, if its a decent machine or if they have alot of issues, and what you guys think its worth. Any help appreciated.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

it isn't a beast or anything, I have a neighbor who has one, and I would say it is compariable to my 1840 Case. I guess it depends on the price of it.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

good machines. I have a 6675 that I bought with 1600 hours. I gave about $9k for the machine, two buckets, and a set of forks. Ive been really happy with it. Whats the guy asking?


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

Had a New holland lx665 recently was a great machine had a bit over 3500 hours and it ran great, good machines


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, he is asking 7k for it which i think is a little high. It needs a couple tires, but overall is in decent shape. Havent had a chance to run it yet, maybe next week. I was thinking 4-5k is fair as it only has 1 bucket and needs a couple tires. Let me know what you think


----------

